# Bonded Kittens for Adoption in NY



## jellybeans214 (Mar 17, 2021)

3 month old medium hair brothers. Grey striped kitten has a mild case of cerebellar hypoplasia so has a wobbly head but can walk/run just fine and is super friendly and charming. Black kitty is super vocal and sweet.

Looking for experienced cat owners who will take them for regular vet visits and to be neutered. They just had they first vet visit and round of shots will need boosters in a few weeks. I would take these two sweeties in a heartbeat but I already have two cats in a small apartment :/


----------

